# Hi Gang!



## maciec (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey gang!  I see a lot of very experienced people over here that I really have missed on the DIS boards.  But add me to the list of people getting dinged for really stupid reasons.  I didn't get officially banned, but my response back to the person that dinged me might just do that.  It's a shame because it's a really informative world over there.

Anyway, part of the the reason that I got dinged is because I am trying to get rid of this reservation that I have for AKV CL in December.  I inappropriately contacted someone looking for a reservation matching the one that I have.  Plus once everyone sees what I am renting out here in the Marketplace and Mouseowners, I think I am going to get a lot of negative comments and PM's for not cancelling the reservation.  So I guess I am getting out while I can leave on a good note.  I don't get that vibe from TUG and I never have.  These are very nice people on TUG.  

I have been more of a lurker and learner over here for the past couple of years, but I think that I might have something to contribute here and there.

Just wanted to stop by and say "Hi"!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 25, 2008)

maciec said:


> Hey gang!  I see a lot of very experienced people over here that I really have missed on the DIS boards.  But add me to the list of people getting dinged for really stupid reasons.  I didn't get officially banned, but my response back to the person that dinged me might just do that.  It's a shame because it's a really informative world over there.
> 
> Anyway, part of the the reason that I got dinged is because I am trying to get rid of this reservation that I have for AKV CL in December.  I inappropriately contacted someone looking for a reservation matching the one that I have.  Plus once everyone sees what I am renting out here in the Marketplace and Mouseowners, I think I am going to get a lot of negative comments and PM's for not cancelling the reservation.  So I guess I am getting out while I can leave on a good note.  I don't get that vibe from TUG and I never have.  These are very nice people on TUG.
> 
> ...



I would agree that you'll get flamed trying to "rent" a AKV CL unit anytime of year on DIS. They basically ran someone off trying to rent AKV points right after AKV opened. 

I got warned on DIS for being "sarcastic", luckily I didn't get one for the new reservation thread.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

maciec said:


> Hey gang!  I see a lot of very experienced people over here that I really have missed on the DIS boards.  But add me to the list of people getting dinged for really stupid reasons.  I didn't get officially banned, but my response back to the person that dinged me might just do that.  It's a shame because it's a really informative world over there.
> 
> Anyway, part of the the reason that I got dinged is because I am trying to get rid of this reservation that I have for AKV CL in December.  I inappropriately contacted someone looking for a reservation matching the one that I have.  Plus once everyone sees what I am renting out here in the Marketplace and Mouseowners, I think I am going to get a lot of negative comments and PM's for not cancelling the reservation.  So I guess I am getting out while I can leave on a good note.  I don't get that vibe from TUG and I never have.  These are very nice people on TUG.
> 
> ...



It's your unit, you should be allowed to do whatever you want with it. 

-TJ


----------



## maciec (Jul 25, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> It's your unit, you should be allowed to do whatever you want with it.
> 
> -TJ



And I absolutely agree with you! That's why it's up for sale.  I just hope I get a taker soon.  Although, I won't be disappointed if I have to keep it and not go to Mexico.

We are taking the kids on an II trade with our DVC into the Royal Sands in October.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 26, 2008)

Even on TUG, you can't post details of anything you want to trade or rent...must do that in the classifieds.


----------



## maciec (Jul 26, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Even on TUG, you can't post details of anything you want to trade or rent...must do that in the classifieds.



Sure I know that and that's exactly what I did here.  The problem on the DIS boards is that you can't post a reservation for rent if you are more than 30 days out from the day of check-in.  That's not what got me in trouble, it was that I contacted someone through a PM and told them that exactly what I had (which was what they were looking for).


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never been officially warned on TUG... but I post there fairly infrequently.  I find the site too cumbersome because there are tons of newbies asking the same few questions over and over ad nauseum.

I like TUG for non disney stuff... and I have been spending most of my disney discussion time on mouseowners.com.   I think it is a good combination 

/Jim


----------



## icydog (Jul 27, 2008)

maciec said:


> Sure I know that and that's exactly what I did here.  The problem on the DIS boards is that you can't post a reservation for rent if you are more than 30 days out from the day of check-in.  That's not what got me in trouble, it was that I contacted someone through a PM and told them that exactly what I had (which was what they were looking for).



That 30 day rule makes no sense and I told them so in no uncertain terms. With the new banking rules if you wait until 30 days before checkin you will lose your points. It used to be you could bank 25% at 30 days or more but no longer, so keeping a reservation alive is impossible unless you can rent it out. 

Also, I thought PMs were sacrosanct and that the contents were *private.* Like- in- nobody can read them.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 27, 2008)

The powers that be over there are really messing with the quality of the board.  (I'll probably get banned for saying that!) I have seen people reprimanded for the silliest things.  It is becoming less and less about information sharing.  What a shame.  It used to be a site that I enjoyed!That's why I post here and at MO's also.

I thought so too unless the other person turned the OP in.


----------



## maciec (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought they were private also as in no one could read them, but I don't know how else.  Why would someone turn me in if I had what they wanted?  Makes no sense, but I guess anything is possible!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

maciec said:


> I thought they were private also as in no one could read them, but I don't know how else.  Why would someone turn me in if I had what they wanted?  Makes no sense, but I guess anything is possible!



It could have been someone who just wanted to be a tattletail. There are a bunch over at the DIS, especially when it comes to renting. Then throw in AKV units and you have the perfect scenario for someone like that. 

One AKV owner went nuts when someone reported they had rented their AKV points to a Disney Bride(who gasp, was a stranger, not family friend) for 5 nights in a AKV CL studio.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought you could rent your own Disney-owned properties?  That isn't the case?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I thought you could rent your own Disney-owned properties?  That isn't the case?



Yes you can Cindy, but there is a rather large anti-renting faction that posts on the DIS boards.  They really worry about BCV/BWV/VWL owners that "spec" book popular times and rent them out. Plus people that are doing that tend to be more "on the ball" with the 11 month window. 

 That's probably one of the first threads I came across when I started posting on DIS.


----------



## icydog (Jul 28, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Yes you can Cindy, but there is a rather large anti-renting faction that posts on the DIS boards.  They really worry about BCV/BWV/VWL owners that "spec" book popular times and rent them out. Plus people that are doing that tend to be more "on the ball" with the 11 month window.
> 
> That's probably one of the first threads I came across when I started posting on DIS.




I don't know why these folks can't mind their own business anyway. They're your points to do with as you please. I don't believe in wholesaling them a la eBay but why would I care if someone rented their points. Get it--THEIR POINTS!! I used to have this discussion on the Dis but it became boring. Most of the folks complaining only had enough points for a small reservation and that's what bugged them. 150 points doesn't go far if you can only reserve two bdrm villas due to your family's size.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

icydog said:


> I don't know why these folks can't mind their own business anyway. They're your points to do with as you please. I don't believe in wholesaling them a la eBay but why would I care if someone rented their points. Get it--THEIR POINTS!! I used to have this discussion on the Dis but it became boring. Most of the folks complaining only had enough points for a small reservation and that's what bugged them. 150 points doesn't go far if you can only reserve two bdrm villas due to your family's size.



Oh yes, you are a "baddie" if you have enough points to stay for at least one weekend night. Had one Dis'er(actually the one that was in a snit about the renting of the AKV CL unit) tell me that "it's people like you who come in on a Fri or Sat that are going to ruin the new booking system. Didn't have the heart to tell her I book 2brs every trip. 

I don't know if they are still doing it, but new customers could buy a min of 100pts at AKV.


----------



## icydog (Jul 28, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Oh yes, you are a "baddie" if you have enough points to stay for at least one weekend night. Had one Dis'er(actually the one that was in a snit about the renting of the AKV CL unit) tell me that *"it's people like you who come in on a Fri or Sat that are going to ruin the new booking system. *Didn't have the heart to tell her I book 2brs every trip.
> 
> I don't know if they are still doing it, but new customers could buy a min of 100pts at AKV.



She actually said this ""it's people like you who come in on a Fri or Sat that are going to ruin the new booking system"? I want to say "How dare you"
I have enough points to stay for a month if I wanted to and who is she to say I can't. Back to MYOB in my estimation. When we bought into DVC many years ago we bought enough points for at least a one bdrm at all times of the year for seven nights. We did this often but most times we got two bdrms for five nights until we added more and more points. I can't remember when we stayed a full week last but if I wanted to-- I would. Nuts to that lady. She is just jealous she doesn't have enough points to do anything with.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

icydog said:


> She actually said this ""it's people like you who come in on a Fri or Sat that are going to ruin the new booking system"? I want to say "How dare you"
> I have enough points to stay for a month if I wanted to and who is she to say I can't. Back to MYOB in my estimation. When we bought into DVC many years ago we bought enough points for at least a one bdrm at all times of the year for seven nights. We did this often but most times we got two bdrms for five nights until we added more and more points. I can't remember when we stayed a full week last but if I wanted to-- I would. Nuts to that lady. She is just jealous she doesn't have enough points to do anything with.



Everytime there is one of those "How many points do you have?" threads, I happily type in my number. Personally I think this woman has quite a few points but they are spread out over multiple resorts and they refuse to bank/borrow to stay for a full week.

 She's one who has enough at VWL for a Sun-Thurs during the 1st 2 weeks of December in a studio bought specifically to use then. Also the type usually has the same amount for BCV to use during F&W.


----------



## maciec (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I have gone and done it now!  I have lost all rights to the Rent/Trade board on the DIS.  Someone was asking for a reservation for the AKV and the same dates that I had.  I just simply posted "I think I can help. Please e-mail me."

I got the nasty gram that I was still circumventing the DIS rules and therefore blah blah blah blah blah!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 30, 2008)

maciec said:


> Well I have gone and done it now!  I have lost all rights to the Rent/Trade board on the DIS.  Someone was asking for a reservation for the AKV and the same dates that I had.  I just simply posted "I think I can help. Please e-mail me."
> 
> I got the nasty gram that I was still circumventing the DIS rules and therefore blah blah blah blah blah!



I would have just sent a pm with your email or phone # and conducted the whole business off of the DIS system.

They are going to be busy over at the R/T board, geez I don't think I have seen that many large point amounts for rent before.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooohh!  That is the Dis equivalent of getting called to the principal's office!    We had a successful ROFR thread shut down because we were discussing problems that people were having the The Timeshare Store.  I like the other DVC owners sight better.  Less snipey people.  Like TUG!

Wait a minute!  I saw that post!  I almost pm'd the guy for you!  I wish I could take advantage of it!  Too many vacations.


----------



## maciec (Jul 30, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I would have just sent a pm with your email or phone # and conducted the whole business off of the DIS system.
> 
> They are going to be busy over at the R/T board, geez I don't think I have seen that many large point amounts for rent before.



That's how I got my first infraction!  I sent the person a PM telling them what I had.  They monitor your PM's!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 30, 2008)

maciec said:


> That's how I got my first infraction!  I sent the person a PM telling them what I had.  They monitor your PM's!




I know Dean has sent me emails through the DIS system when we talk about other timeshare companies. I think the email option is right under PM. I wonder if they monitor that also. Then we just email outside the DIS orbit. 


You should post the reservation you want to rent on Ebay, that really gets the anti renting crowd into a raging snit. :hysterical:


----------



## maciec (Jul 31, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I know Dean has sent me emails through the DIS system when we talk about other timeshare companies. I think the email option is right under PM. I wonder if they monitor that also. Then we just email outside the DIS orbit.
> 
> 
> You should post the reservation you want to rent on Ebay, that really gets the anti renting crowd into a raging snit. :hysterical:



I should put that right at the bottom of the add too!


----------

